# bow pictures



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

If i had a good bow i would


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

if i had a picture i would but,i will make one later


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

Heres a good one of my bow it is right behind the rack!!!!!!! lol


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

One of me with my bow.. 06 hoyt turbotec


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*I never turn down show'in off my bows.....*

Here are my older bows:
Fred Bear Epic Xtreme and my HCA Carbon 4Runner
Extreme Pro.










I sold them this year to get these bad boys (info is in the signature).......


----------



## RecurveArcher (Nov 14, 2005)

Here is me with my hunting bow. I will post a picture of my competition bow later.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

04 UltraElite set-up for 3-D.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Here my 05' Allegiance, the 06's should be here ssssssssssooon 
this is my 40 yard group on my first day sighting 'er in.


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

Heres my old competion bow its a Mathews Conquest 2 black and white Winners Choice strings. Yes its white we had it inodized*, gives it character.lol. By the way I shooting my LX for Indoor and probably 3-D to.


----------



## huntingislife (May 12, 2005)

05 vipertec


----------



## RecurveArcher (Nov 14, 2005)

Oops, sorry I uploaded the wrong size. Here is again-me shooting my hunting bow, a Hoyt Hunter Supreme. Maybe later I'll post a picture of my competition bow.


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

umm...mabey this one was a little to big.


----------



## BenR (Mar 9, 2005)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> Here my 05' Allegiance, the 06's should be here ssssssssssooon
> this is my 40 yard group on my first day sighting 'er in.


That's better than my 20 yd group. :sad:


----------



## dirt tester (Feb 4, 2005)

i dont have a pic yet but my setup is listed


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*Pearson Venom H2*

Pearson Venom H2


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Here is Ally...she is an 05 Allegiance and older sister of Ruby.  She was busy keeping up with hunting, 3d and indoors until i got Ruby.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Here is Ruby. She is an 06 Equalizer.  She took over Ally's job of indoors, so now Ally only hunts and shoots 3d. :tongue:


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

and I thought my room looked bad STSD. 
I will post a pic later when I get on the other computer.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

EC0003 said:


> and I thought my room looked bad STSD.
> I will post a pic later when I get on the other computer.


:embara: That's my "craft corner"...been making scope covers all week and it's a mess..im cleaning it up now as a matter of fact. lol. And I'll take some pics later to prove it! :tongue:


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

STSD How long does it take to clean up. just shove it in the corner:wink: 


My bow, mathews classic.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

EC0003 said:


> STSD How long does it take to clean up. just shove it in the corner:wink:
> 
> 
> My bow, mathews classic.


On the bed sheet...nnniiiiccceee...Sts how did you make a scope cover? I wanna know cuz I need to buy a new one cuz I put a whole in my other one  and don't have any money right now so making one sounds pretty good.


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

EC0003 said:


> STSD How long does it take to clean up. just shove it in the corner:wink:
> 
> 
> My bow, mathews classic.


i have the same stabilizer and love it! the thing cuold kill a elephant though! It is like 3 1/2 feet or at least mine is!


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Heres my elk and X killer...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v37/AJ008/Jagster.jpg
Martin Jaguar w/ Zams decked out with an Archer's Choice Hawkeye, Made in Motana Trophy Taker, 7" Doinker, Martin 2 piece 5 arrow quiver shooting a 26" Beman Max 4 tipped with a 150 grain G5 Shkote:wink: Puts out about 50 lb's of the big "K"...


----------



## hoytchick1390 (Sep 7, 2005)

here one of my bows!!


----------



## Bor3d0m219 (Feb 5, 2006)

*gah.*

so many compounds.. wheres the recurve ... wish i had a pic of my bow..
cause then itd be the only recurve..


----------



## Bor3d0m219 (Feb 5, 2006)

i meant olympic recurve not traditional.


----------



## stealthmode (Dec 4, 2005)

*k*

I'll post some pics as soon as i remember to bring a camera to my range!


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

*hoyt*

here it is


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

*oldy but goody*

heres my dads ultratec


----------



## Chaos Archer (Sep 17, 2006)

2005 reflex grizzly 

sure loc supreme with black eagle scope 
kudlacek 10in 5 star stabilizer 
bodoodle pro lite rest 
pse x wave arrows


----------



## NutinbutMathews (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## NutinbutMathews (Oct 6, 2006)

srry dint work


----------



## NutinbutMathews (Oct 6, 2006)

how do u post pics


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

here's my baby, Hoyt Proelite....


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

specs below...excepts ive added on a Check-It sight for league.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Nuttin but matthews...Surround the URL of your picture with the IMG tags. as in:









Heres my Vtec...










My release is on the riser...and this is my poor attempt at a professional lookign photo


----------



## darksidedsam (Aug 23, 2006)

them pics of the bows look too complicated for me...


----------



## crc (Oct 6, 2005)

Here is my mathews switchback xt


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope you guys don't mind a recurve pic or two. I have just started shooting my Helix (Black bow) and LOVE IT!!!!!!!! But I also LOVE my Aerotec (Platinum bow). That is a very trusty bow I won 2nd for JOAD Nats. and 1st at Pacific Coast Championships.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Just proves you cant go wrong with hoyt


----------

